# own goal Warning A Graphic video



## Drone_pilot (Aug 19, 2007)

Warning a bit rough but couldn't happen to a better type of person.


----------



## Bombardier (Aug 20, 2007)

He wouldnt have felt much of that


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (Aug 20, 2007)

I think an appropriate comment from me concerning this final act by this individual is: "When good things happen to bad people !"


----------



## Drone_pilot (Aug 20, 2007)

03Fox2/1 said:


> I think an appropriate comment from me concerning this final act by this individual is: "When good things happen to bad people !"



Very true, Very true.


----------



## Brasso (Aug 20, 2007)

*Usmc*

_*I WILL TRY AGAIN TO PUT A LINK IN HERE THAT WILL GIVE ALL OF YOU A LITTLE MORE TIME TO SEE HOW THE USMC DOES IT! CLICK ON THE MIDDLE OF THE SCREEN !!!*_




CLICK ON MIDDLE OF SCREEN!!!

I HOPE THIS WORKS!

"SALSA"


----------



## Brasso (Aug 20, 2007)

*Courtesy of the USMC*

*Bomb, I'm getting a little better, I imagine you will have to delete one of them....IF THEY BOTH WORK....??*

*"SALSA"*
*STILL IN TRAINING!!   *


----------



## Drone_pilot (Aug 20, 2007)

Removed the first one. solthum


----------



## Hollis (Aug 21, 2007)

Bad terrorist goes boooom....


----------



## Advisor (Aug 21, 2007)

Bet that hurt!!box;


----------

